
Show HN: Metabase Cloud - salsakran
https://metabase.com/start/hosted
======
fegul
I'm a huge fan of Metabase and I've used it extensively but the pricing model
is really tough.

Taking myself as an example: At the growth stage we're at, we'll start to need
more data access logging/auditing, per row permissions to guard PII, etc. but
I can't justify going from free to 10k/yr to our board quite yet.

It would be great if the cloud option could introduce some of those features
(not all) at a price point that makes it easier for more startups to sign on
like mine as we keep growing. Right now it feels like I need to leave Metabase
as our needs expand and hope that at some point down the line, we can justify
the cost and come back to it.

------
xgenecloud
Happy to come across. Love metabase.

In business plan, does 'Isolated Application Server' and 'No Noisy Neighbors'
mean the same ?

~~~
salsakran
effectively, yes. For that tier, we give you a dedicated instance that runs
the Metabase application and a dedicated instance for the application database

------
salsakran
We've been working on a hosted version of Metabase for a while , and we're
happy to formally pull back the covers.

Over the years we've tried to make self-hosting as easy as possible, but lots
of companies have let us know they'd prefer a fully managed version of
Metabase. So... here it is!

[https://www.metabase.com/blog/Announcing-Metabase-
Cloud/inde...](https://www.metabase.com/blog/Announcing-Metabase-
Cloud/index.html) has the official announcement, but if you have any
questions, fire away =)

------
schottj
Can we switch our self-hosted site to Metabase cloud?

~~~
salsakran
Yup! There's a command-line tool that snapshots your current site and lets you
upload it to our hosted platform.

------
sails
Congrats, great to see this available!

------
ComplexityT
This looks awesome! Exciting next step.

